# Einstieg in Linux 3

## ka-n

Ersteinmal ein fröhliches "Hallo!" bin ein Neuling, und das bezieht sich nicht nur aufs Forum  :Razz: .

Windows XP quält mich seid einiger Zeit vermehrt, und da ich Idee, Struktur, und Umsetztung von Linux schon immer einfach toll fand, versuch ich seit ein zwei wochen mich mit Linux vertraut zumachen und soweit wie möglich meinen Computer drauf umzustellen. 

Da ich Windows leider noch wegen den Programmen: Photoshop, Freehand, Maya PLE, Cinema, AutoCAD, Flash, und zum gelegentlichen Daddeln von Spielen benötige. Wollte ich mich ersteinmal an einem Dualboot System versuchen. Linux möchte ich fürs Internet, Kommunikation, Multimedia, PHP HTML Skripten, Office tätigkeiten und als Webserver, Backup System nutzen. 

Ich hatte vor meine Beiden Platten wiefolgt aufzuteilen:

sda 34GB

sda1 | Primär | "WIN_XP" | 8GB | NTFS

sda2 | Primär | /boot | 32MB | EXT2 <-| noauto, noatime

sda5 | Logisch | /* "root" | 5GB | XFS <-| noatime

sda6 | Logisch | /usr | 8GB | XFS <-| noatime

sda7 | Logisch | /tmp | 512MB | ReiserFS <-| noexec

sda8 | Logisch | /var | 3GB | XFS <-| noatime

* bisher 9GB free

sdb 34GB

sdb1 | Primär  | "SWAP" | 3GB   | SWAP (sogross wegen Suspend to Disk)

sdb2 | Logisch | /home | 20GB | XFS <-| noatime

sdb3 | Logisch |  "PUBLICDOMAIN" | 5GB | FAT32

* bisher 6GB free 

Frage 1: Ist diese Partitionierung OK ? (würdet ihr was ändern aus sicherheits oder anderen gründen? vieleicht zu komplizierte aufteilung? root zugross oder zuklein ?)

Frage 2: bei tmp bin ich noch am überlegen ob ich es als RAM-Disk anlegen soll weis aber nicht ob ich mich da am anfang nicht übernehme und alles nur verkompliziere.

Frage 3: Grub ^^ hab bisher einwenig mit Debian rumprobiert und ich hatte immer ärger mit dem Bootloader, er Bootet nie sondern zeigt entweder einmal GRUB> an oder spammt  den Bildschirm mit GRUB voll, woran könnte das liegen was sollte ich beachten?

ok ist ziemlich viel für den Anfang geworden, hoffe hab mir nicht zuviel erlaubt ^^ 

mit freundlichem gruss ka-n

----------

## schmutzfinger

Also ich würde nie so viele Partitionen anlegen. Ich denke mal es soll hier um nen Desktop gehen. Also braucht du wohl keine quotas und damit keine extra partitionen. Damit hast du nur Probleme wenn eine deiner Partitionen voll wird. Mache einfach eine der Platten zur Linux Platte. dh   

*max. 1GB swap (3G brauchst du niemals)

*20-50MB /boot ext2 (kann man heute glaube ich auch problemlos in / mit reinpacken, aber ich machs immer so)

*Rest ~33GB / ext3 o. reiser (XFS ist nicht für Desktop Systeme gedacht)

Und die 9G die auf der anderen Platte noch frei sind kannste dann mit FAT formatieren.

Ist imho ein bisschen übersichtlicher und flexibler. Wenn du gerne mal spielst wird /opt und damit / bei deinem Setup schnell voll.

Zu Frage 3: der grub findet seine stage 2 wohl nicht, du solltest ihn neu installieren (grub-install)

Und dann noch ne Frage von mir: Wo kann ich Linux 3 runterladen? Ich habe leider immernoch 2.6  :Wink: .

----------

## franzf

Jo, genau das wollt ich grad auch schreiben ( so in etwa  :Wink:  ) meine Finger sind bloß zu langsam ^^

 *schmutzfinger wrote:*   

> Und dann noch ne Frage von mir: Wo kann ich Linux 3 runterladen? Ich habe leider immernoch 2.6 .

 

Naja, entweder isses der dritte Anlauf, oder ein Unfall (ungewollte Kollision der Finger mit der Tastatur)

 :Wink: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## ka-n

ui ^^ war ein unfall sollte heissen Einstieg in Linux (3 Fragen)  :Razz:  .. aber so ziehts ja wenigstens das intresse auf sich *gg*

sda 34GB

sda1 | Primär | "WIN_XP" | 8192MB | NTFS

sda2 | Primär | /boot | 32MB | EXT2 <-| noauto, noatime

sda4 | Logisch | /* "root" | * | ReiserFS<-| noatime

sdb 34GB

sdb1 | Primär  | "SWAP" | 2GB   | SWAP

sdb2 | Logisch | /home | 20GB | XFS <-| noatime

sdb3 | Logisch |  "PUBLICDOMAIN" | 5GB | FAT32 <-| noatime

/boot und /home werde ich extra belassen, home kann man mich nicht von abbringen  weil man ja eh immer seine persönlichen daten nicht auf der gleichen partition besser platte lagern soll wie das os, das kenn ich von windows zugenüge ^^ . 

Und swap hatte ich in der grösse weil ich diese intressante funktion Suspend to Swap mal ausprobieren wollte soll ja den systemstart erheblich beschleunigen, mindestwert ist wohl grösse des RAM in meinem Fall 2GB.

XFS wollte ich wegen den guten Performance werten und der Stabilität, wenn ihr mir Reiser eher emfehlt probier ichs damit. 

Danke  für die schnellen Antworten  :Smile: 

gruss ka-n

----------

## mrsteven

 *ka-n wrote:*   

> XFS wollte ich wegen den guten Performance werten und der Stabilität, wenn ihr mir Reiser eher emfehlt probier ichs damit.

 

Darüber gibt es auch unterschiedliche Ansichten:   :Arrow:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8954.html

Viel Spaß beim Lesen...  :Wink: 

Und Suspend kann unter Umständen Probleme machen: Auf meinem Notebook läuft es super, auf einem Desktoprechner bekomme ich nach dem Resume massenweise Warnungen und die Maus spielt verrückt. Es liegt anscheinend am Treiber für Logitech PS/2-Mäuse. Auch das tolle fglrx-Modul (der 3D-beschleunigte Treiber) von ATI hat bei mir Probleme gemacht (mit und ohne Suspend).

----------

## schmutzfinger

Naja ob man jetzt /home auf ner anderen Platte hat macht imho keinen Unterschied. Oder glaubst du das die OS Platte eher kaputt geht als die andere? Und ich glaube (kein Installer ausser vielleicht yast  :Wink:  ) wäre so frech ein Homedir von ner Platte zu löschen, wenn man das System neu aufbaut. Wenn du gentoo neu installieren willst (warum auch immer?) dann kannst hast du es eh selber in der Hand. Der einzige Vorteil von nem extra /home ist das man es in anderen Distris oder Betriebssystemen nutzen kann.

----------

## SvenFischer

Die /home Partition hab ich auf der /root Platte. Aber mein Datenkram (video/MP3) liegt auf der zweiten Platte. Die ausbauen und irgendwohin nehmen zwecks Datensicherung/Copysession macht für mich Sinn. Ein anderer Grund bei mir ist:

/root und /home auf der schnellsten Platte (80GB Raptor)

/daten auf der großen langsamen Platte.

----------

## Storm.Xapek.de

Ich hab mir auch vor einiger Zeit einen Dualboot gemacht. Und mit meiner Einteilung bin ich ganz zufrieden.

Vielelicht kannst du auf deinen Rechner übertragen (ich habe allerdings 200GB Speicher aber dann machst du halt bei dir entsprechend weniger) Hier ein Auszug aus cfdisk

   Name        Flags      Part Type  FS Type          [Label]        Size (MB)

 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    sda1                    Primary   Linux XFS                        60003.42

    sda5                    Logical   Linux swap / Solaris              1003.49

    sda6                    Logical   Linux XFS                        40007.77

    sda7                    Logical   Linux ext2                       40007.77

    sda3        Boot        Primary   NTFS             [^F]            59024.61

sda1 fürs system

sda5 ist swap

sda6 ist home

sda7 ist ne austausch platte zwischen windows und gentoo. Und auch für musik und filme dann braucht man nicht alles zweimal

sda3 ist windows: wie ich festgestellt hab muss die Primary sein windows kann sich sonst nicht drauf installieren

----------

## Robelix

Wenn du "zerstückeln" willst, aber noch nicht so recht weisst wo wann wieviel nötig ist kann ich lvm schwerst empfehlen. Damit kannst du relativ einfach die Größen nachträglich anpassen. (Mit Ausnahme von / und /boot - die würd' ich nicht ins lvm packen)

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/lvm2.xml

----------

## Robmaster

Eine extra Partition für /usr/portage würde ich noch empfehlen.

XFS ist gut aber reiser4 ist Besser.

Außerdem kannst du dein swap auf 1 gb reduzieren, weil die 2 GB Ram die du hast mehr als ausreichend sind.

Warscheinlich wird dein Rechner nie swapen. Außer beim Standby jedoch wirst du warscheinlich keine 2 GB Ram voll haben.

Oder du benutzt S3 Suspend to Ram.

----------

## Freiburg

 *Robmaster wrote:*   

> Eine extra Partition für /usr/portage würde ich noch empfehlen.
> 
> XFS ist gut aber reiser4 ist Besser.
> 
> Außerdem kannst du dein swap auf 1 gb reduzieren, weil die 2 GB Ram die du hast mehr als ausreichend sind.
> ...

 

Mal ganz ehrlich ReiserFS4 mag ja sein wie es will, aber es wird noch länger dauern bis es im vanilla-kernel ist. Und ein Dateisystem würde ich erst dann einsetzen wenn es stable ist. Wahrscheinlich tuts ein ext2 für den portage am besten. Falls der Rechner mal abschmiert muß man halt neu syncen, journaling fällt also nicht ins Gewicht.

Zur Swap-Sache bei Suspend to Disk braucht man glaube ich eine Swappartition die mindestens so groß ist wie der Ram ganz sicher bin ich mir da aber nichtmehr...

----------

## oscarwild

Zum Thema Partitionierung scheinen sich - genau wie bei den Dateisystemen - die Geister zu scheiden; eine der vielen Diskussionen dazu unter https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-421850-highlight-.html, leider kann da auch niemand wirklich objektiv begründen, warum 35 Partitionen das Non-plus-Ultra sein sollen, oder eine einzige genügt, aber vielleicht findest Du da ein paar Denkanstöße.

Mein Rat: Partitionierung wie von schmutzfinger vorgeschlagen, Filesystem ext3 oder reiserfs (V3), das reicht gut und gern.

Generell: natürlich kann man sein System auf Teufel komm raus optimieren, muss man aber nicht. Erst recht nicht als Anfänger - da gibts erst mal noch genügend Nüsse zu knacken.

Einen guten Einstieg in Gentoo-Linux wünscht

OscarWild

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

 *Quote:*   

> *max. 1GB swap (3G brauchst du niemals)

 

Es kann auch sein, dass er überhaupt keinm Swap benötigt.

Ich selbst habe 1GB RAM, und bin nie über 400MB benötigter Platz gekommen, obwohl Blender lief, ich nebenbei noch Streamripper und Streamtuner laufen habe, und sonst noch einige kleine Dinge. 

Bei der Installation habe ich zwar aus Unwissenheit 500MB Swap partitioniert, aber wie ich sehe, war das total unnötig.

----------

## Lenz

Habe auch ein GB RAM drin, zusätzlich 512 MB swap. Manchmal (nach 1000 Stunden Uptime und mehr) sind dann schon ab und zu mal 200 GB swap belegt.

----------

## Freiburg

Dann hat wohl irgendein Programm ein Memoryleak

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Ich bin natürlich davon ausgegangen, dass man nicht monatelang den Computer laufen lässt.

----------

## musv

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Habe auch ein GB RAM drin, zusätzlich 512 MB swap. Manchmal (nach 1000 Stunden Uptime und mehr) sind dann schon ab und zu mal 200 GB swap belegt.

 

Ey krass Alter  :Smile: 

200 GB mit swap vollzukriegen ist schon ganz schön heftig. 

 *Gentoo Reptile wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Es kann auch sein, dass er überhaupt keinm Swap benötigt. 
> 
> Ich selbst habe 1GB RAM, und bin nie über 400MB benötigter Platz gekommen, obwohl Blender lief, ich nebenbei noch Streamripper und Streamtuner laufen habe, und sonst noch einige kleine Dinge. 
> ...

 

Nu ja, als die gdesklets grad in einer totalen Überarbeitungsphase waren (ich glaub, es war das alte cornerxmms), hatte das Python mit der Zeit bei mir den Speicher vollgeschaufelt. Da hab ich dann öfters mal bissel mehr swap benötigt. Ist übrigens auch 'n geiles Gefühl, wenn man dann ut startet, und das System erstmal den ganzen (zugemüllten) Speicher auf die Swappartition auslagert. Da war der Rechner für 'ne 1/4 Stunde fast unbenutzbar. 

Ansonsten hätte Open-Office gerne bissel mehr swap für den Compiliervorgang. Gut Open-Office muß man nicht selber compilieren.....

----------

## Lenz

Was ich damit sagen wollte war, dass eine kleine Swappartition nicht schaden kann.

----------

